# Misdelivered package, can I keep it?



## JulieAB

Edit: I decided I'm just gonna return it.  I'll just call up customer service and let them arrange a call tag in case they've already sent a replacement to the customer.


----------



## Zac495

I'd try calling the person it belongs to. You say she lives close. I think it would be wrong to keep it or return it for something you want without trying. I don't think you have to go to a lot of trouble. Call the post office. Does the post office have a forwarding address?


----------



## dioxide45

If we get mail in our mailbox that isn't ours but is a neighbor one or two boxes over, we just stuff their mail in their box. It happens a couple times a year. I suppose if it is a package that was delivered by USPS you could arrange a pickup on the USPS website and write on the package "Wrong Address". Leave it outside your door and they would pick it up and deliver it to the correct address. I am sure you could do something similar for UPS or FexEx.


----------



## Talent312

It's never easy deciding how far you should go to correct another's mistake.

I recently received a duplicate order of gift cards for a regional restaurant.
The restaurant's website was woefully short of contact information.
I drove to the local eatery to fix the error but the manager couldn't care less.

He said, "Sorry. We don't handle issues like that. You need to call corporate."
"Do you have the number?" I asked. "Not on me. You can find it on the net."
I'm thinking, "Screw that. I'll just treat my table to free round on the house."
.


----------



## Conan

Here's the Arizona criminal law; I expect the law is the same in other states:


> 13-1802. Theft; classification; definitions
> 
> A. A person commits theft if, without lawful authority, the person knowingly:
> 
> 1. Controls property of another with the intent to deprive the other person of such property; or
> 
> 2. Converts for an unauthorized term or use services or property of another entrusted to the defendant or placed in the defendant's possession for a limited, authorized term or use; or
> 
> 3. Obtains services or property of another by means of any material misrepresentation with intent to deprive the other person of such property or services; or
> 
> 4. *Comes into control of lost, mislaid or misdelivered property of another under circumstances providing means of inquiry as to the true owner and appropriates such property to the person's own or another's use without reasonable efforts to notify the true owner....*
> http://www.azleg.state.az.us/ars/13/01802.htm


----------



## Quiet Pine

Something similar happened to me several years ago. I came home from work to find a bicycle on my front porch, delivered by Fed Ex (maybe UPS?) Turns out my address 1823 Admiral was very close to their 1823 Admiration a few blocks away (changed for privacy reasons). And...1823 Admiration was next door to our best friends at 1825 Admiration. I phoned our friends, who told their neighbors, who came over to pick up the bicycle. No thank you, so my honesty was not appreciated. But I know I did the right thing and felt good about that.


----------



## pjrose

Quiet Pine said:


> Something similar happened to me several years ago. I came home from work to find a bicycle on my front porch, delivered by Fed Ex (maybe UPS?) Turns out my address 1823 Admiral was very close to their 1823 Admiration a few blocks away (changed for privacy reasons). And...1823 Admiration was next door to our best friends at 1825 Admiration. I phoned our friends, who told their neighbors, who came over to pick up the bicycle. No thank you, so my honesty was not appreciated. But I know I did the right thing and felt good about that.



They didn't say thank you?  How very very tacky.


----------



## MyShyCooke

If I were in your situation, I would be tempted to keep it. But then again, you have all the necessary information to get in touch with the real owner and you did the right thing of calling customer service to have the error fixed


----------



## DeniseM

We once ordered a prom dress for my daughter, and it required a signature upon delivery because it was an expensive item.  Instead, the mailman left it a couple of blocks away, on the doorstep of a house with a completely different name, street name, and house number.  Fortunately, this kind person brought it to our door.  We were very grateful!

On a similar note - the last time we went on vacation we had the post office hold our mail for a week and they lost all of it.  First they told us they had delivered it, then they tried to tell us we didn't get any mail for the whole week!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Conan said:


> Here's the Arizona criminal law;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13-1802. Theft; classification; definitions
> 
> A. A person commits theft if, without lawful authority, the person knowingly:
> 
> ...
> 4. *Comes into control of lost, mislaid or misdelivered property of  another under circumstances providing means of inquiry as to the true  owner and appropriates such property to the person's own or another's  use without reasonable efforts to notify the true owner....*
> http://www.azleg.state.az.us/ars/13/01802.htm
> 
> 
> 
> I expect the law is the same in other states:
Click to expand...

That's how I've always understood it. If you know it's not yours, keeping it is the same as stealing it.


----------



## PearlCity

The mailman midelivered my package witty baby carriers a couple of years ago. My neighbor refused to return it even though the mail lady asked. It caused me call kinds of stress becaise the vendor did not want to send a new one, did not insure it, nothing. I finally had to file a dispute with my credit card company to get new ones sent. It was awful as those carriers cost over a total of over $200.

Anyway karma is good as that neighbor got evicted last thanksgiving.


----------



## RX8

*Answer is at the FTC website*

We really have two different scenarios that could happen.  One is when a company sends merchandise to your name and address and then tries to force you to pay.  The example at the FTC website is if someone responds to a free pantyhose ad only to be surprised to receive four pairs of pantyhose and an invoice (this is the best scenario the FTC could come up with?)  

For being shipped something to YOUR name and address that you didn't order, the FTC says:

_Q. Am I obligated to return or pay for merchandise I never ordered?
A. No. If you receive merchandise that you didn’t order, you have a legal right to keep it as a free gift.
Q. Must I notify the seller if I keep unordered merchandise without paying for it?
A. You have no legal obligation to notify the seller. However, it is a good idea to write a letter to the company stating that you didn’t order the item and, therefore, you have a legal right to keep it for free. This may discourage the seller from sending you bills or dunning notices, or it may help clear up an honest error. Send your letter by certified mail. Keep the return receipt and a copy of the letter for your records. You may need it later.   _ 

The other scenario is a shipping error.  The FTC says:

Q. What should I do if the unordered merchandise I received was the result of an honest shipping error?
A. Write the seller and offer to return the merchandise, provided the seller pays for postage and handling. Give the seller a specific and reasonable amount of time (say 30 days) to pick up the merchandise or arrange to have it returned at no expense to you. Tell the seller that you reserve the right to keep the merchandise or dispose of it after the specified time has passed.

I think that you did the right thing - morally and according to the FTC.


----------



## RX8

*Answer is at the FTC website*

Duplicate post


----------



## Sandy VDH

I have received a package. NOT my name but my address and everything else correct.  We had a brand new house and no one has ever lived in that address before.  We were stumped as to why our address, but a different name.  We were told to just chuck it by the company who sent it.  We opened it to find 2 snuggies blanket things in there. 

Still scratching my head over how they got our address in the first place.


----------



## JulieAB

I deleted my original post because I already decided to just return it. But what was odd about it is the previous owner hasn't lived here for FIVE years and no one has inquired about the package in 2.5 months, not a letter or anything. I figured she just got a free replacement from the company, hence why I called the company instead. UPS will pick it up with a call tag today.


----------



## Beaglemom3

This happened to me once. It came to my vacation home in Quechee, Vt. I did not know the person or even if it was for a vacation renter in the condo complex. I called the company (J. Peterman) and they told me to place it on the entry way and that they would arranage to have UPS pick it up. 

They sent me a $20 gift certificate.


----------



## cerralee

We had a package delivered to a similar address on a near street.  This happens about 10 times a year and we also get their mail and packages from time to time.  I used to just go drop in on their doorstep or in their mailbox until the last "incident".  

The lady called my house and using some very choice words, told me to come get my blankety blank package and she intends to throw all future packages away.  We have contacted both the post office, UPS, Fed Ex etc., to try to get this all ironed out but it still happens from time to time.  Our house is 9 rear certain st, and theirs is 9 certain st.  Rear Certain st is the name of the street.

She cussed me out up down and sideways when I showed up to get my package, the mailman was seen walking down the next street so I dragged him into the mess.  He apologized, She wouldn't buy it and I've lost several packages over the last year since the "incident" occurred.  I just can't win.

I went online and found out that their true address is 7 Certain st.  They will not change the number on the house and I'm just at a loss.  Nothing I can do... it stinks.


----------



## BocaBum99

Hmm.  Sounds like an interesting way to unload a timeshare.   The new PCC.  Send a deed to a homeowner with a return post card saying:  1) check here is you want to keep this timeshare.  2) check here is you don't want to keep this timeshare.   I'd be willing to bet that some will keep it.  LOL.


----------



## Passepartout

Gosh, all I ever get addressed to someone else is junk mail. 'Course darn near all I ever get mailed to me is junk mail too. The bills come electronically, and the payments go the same way. Buster Brown just leaves stuff on the porch and delivers wine.woot to DW's office. No problems.

I can't fathom keeping something that belongs to someone else.

Jim


----------



## DebBrown

cerralee said:


> We had a package delivered to a similar address on a near street.  This happens about 10 times a year and we also get their mail and packages from time to time.  I used to just go drop in on their doorstep or in their mailbox until the last "incident".
> 
> The lady called my house and using some very choice words, told me to come get my blankety blank package and she intends to throw all future packages away.  We have contacted both the post office, UPS, Fed Ex etc., to try to get this all ironed out but it still happens from time to time.  Our house is 9 rear certain st, and theirs is 9 certain st.  Rear Certain st is the name of the street.
> 
> She cussed me out up down and sideways when I showed up to get my package, the mailman was seen walking down the next street so I dragged him into the mess.  He apologized, She wouldn't buy it and I've lost several packages over the last year since the "incident" occurred.  I just can't win.
> 
> I went online and found out that their true address is 7 Certain st.  They will not change the number on the house and I'm just at a loss.  Nothing I can do... it stinks.



OK... you win the award for crazy neighbors.  I guess it is your fault, eh?

We have quite a few mis-deliveries.  My daughter ordered a crockpot as a Christmas present from Target.  They shipped a bedding set even though the shipment manifest says "crockpot".  Target was stumped on how to take care of this.  Obviously, she cannot return a crockpot.    Try not to deal with a company that can't fix their customer service problems.

A couple of months ago I ordered something from an international seller.  USPS left a note on my door saying I had to come in, pick it up and sign for it.  I tried to get it redelivered but they refused because of the international type of shipping.  I drive down to the post office and they can't find the item.  When I get home, I find it on my porch - no signature.

We still get Christmas cards for people who lived here before us.  We've been here since 1990.

Deb


----------



## Ken555

Passepartout said:


> I can't fathom keeping something that belongs to someone else.



Exactly. I'm really quite amazed at this thread and what it says about our society.


----------



## heathpack

Our brother-in-law lives in a town with funny street names.  His address is 123 45th st SW.  There is also a 123 45th st SE.

On two occassions, we have sent Christmas packages to their address which they never received, presumably delivered to the SE folks instead.  This included wrapped gifts for the entire family of 5, home-baked goods, gift cards and, one year, premium steaks.

We were absolutely shocked that the SE folks kept the Christmas gifts not once but twice.  I guess we are naive.

Dont know what the issue is that the OP posted about, as he/she deleted the scenario before I had a chance to read it.  But if anyone out there gets a mis-directed package of children's Christmas gifts, I urge you- don't be like the SE people.  We really dont appreciate them at all!

H


----------



## wackymother

It is pretty shocking. The crazy screaming neighbor is especially horrifying. 

We have relatives who lived in a very crime-prone apartment building and they got a post office box, and all their mail went there. I know it seems silly to have to do this, but that neighbor sounds pretty scary. 

Also I think you can ask your post office not to deliver any package without a release signature, and you can ask UPS and Fedex to do this, too.


----------



## Sandy VDH

heathpack said:


> Our brother-in-law lives in a town with funny street names.  His address is 123 45th st SW.  There is also a 123 45th st SE.
> 
> 
> H



By any chance do they live in Calgary?  Streets are patterned in a very specific number street and ave with Quadrants.


----------



## pjrose

PearlCity said:


> The mailman midelivered my package witty baby carriers a couple of years ago. *My neighbor refused to return it even though the mail lady asked.* It caused me call kinds of stress becaise the vendor did not want to send a new one, did not insure it, nothing. I finally had to file a dispute with my credit card company to get new ones sent. It was awful as those carriers cost over a total of over $200.
> 
> Anyway karma is good as that neighbor got evicted last thanksgiving.



What a POS.



cerralee said:


> We had a package delivered to a similar address on a near street.  This happens about 10 times a year and we also get their mail and packages from time to time.  I used to just go drop in on their doorstep or in their mailbox until the last "incident".
> 
> The lady called my house and *using some very choice words, told me to come get my blankety blank package and she intends to throw all future packages away.*  . . .
> 
> She cussed me out up down and sideways when I showed up to get my package, the mailman was seen walking down the next street so I dragged him into the mess.  He apologized, She wouldn't buy it and I've lost several packages over the last year since the "incident" occurred.  I just can't win.
> . . .



And another POS.  Not what I could consider a "lady"!  

What is WITH people?  Didn't she recognize that you returned HER packages and mail?  

It's happened to us a few times too; no biggie, we or they redeliver.

Once when we had a TS in a rental pool, we got a check for our TS rental and attached to it was someone else's check.  No problem, I wrote out an envelope and note to the other people and mailed it to them along with a note, also called the rental pool people to let them know of the error and correction.  I got back a very nice note from the people whose check we had forwarded.

What has happened to common courtesy with some people?  Oy Vey.


----------



## PearlCity

Oh I know. They were on drugs I think. I mean they had no use for a baby carrier except to sell it got drug money.  You don't know how happy we were when we found out the owners finally kicked them out. The situation got me so paranoid that after that our regular mailman (a sustutite lady was delivering the day my package was misdelivered) either put our packages out back or would come back later to redeliver. I stopped shipping stuff to my house,and shipped to my parents instead who live near,my office.


----------



## JulieAB

I would never fathom keeping a personal package like christmas gifts from an individual (I've just put "return to sender" and send it back if I don't know who it's for).  Likewise, mis-delivered things for people on my street, I just send it along.  The only reason I questioned this is 1. It was for a previous owner from five years ago who never left a forwarding address or number for me (I left my info with the new owner of my old house), or the post office becase I got a ton of her mail for a long time after we moved. 2. It was from a retail company and they didn't send anyone/anything to retrieve it (as if no one has cared). I honestly thought I would have received a letter by now since I hadn't gotten around to calling. 3. The FTC website about un-ordered merchandise.

I still have the package. UPS hasn't shown up.


----------



## PearlCity

JulieAB said:


> I would never fathom keeping a personal package like christmas gifts from an individual (I've just put "return to sender" and send it back if I don't know who it's for).  Likewise, mis-delivered things for people on my street, I just send it along.  The only reason I questioned this is 1. It was for a previous owner from five years ago who never left a forwarding address or number for me (I left my info with the new owner of my old house), or the post office becase I got a ton of her mail for a long time after we moved. 2. It was from a retail company and they didn't send anyone/anything to retrieve it (as if no one has cared). I honestly thought I would have received a letter by now since I hadn't gotten around to calling. 3. The FTC website about un-ordered merchandise.
> 
> I still have the package. UPS hasn't shown up.



That is strange. It sounds like you made an effort. If ups doesn't show soon then I don't see what choice you have but to keep it.


----------



## tlwmkw

*Similar thing happened to us recently*

We received a package over Christmas- we had ordered from Company A and they had sent an e-mail that it was being shipped (was a set of coffee mugs that were to be a gift) and the box arrived with our name and address and the correct shipping labels and numbers but when we opened the box it was an order of make-up that someone had ordered in California from a completely different company.  Very strange.  We called Company A and they said they have no affiliation with the makeup company and had no explanation how this happened.  Even stranger.  We thought it must be a fulfillment center that messed up but she said no they do their own orders.  She then said just ask the UPS man to take back the makeup and return it (they re-issued our mug set).  The UPS man refused to take it unless someone had pre-paid for shipping which I am certainly not doing.  The makeup is still sitting in it's box and we don't know what to do with it- shipping will probably cost more than it's worth.  Very odd situation and we don't want the stuff.

tlwmkw


----------



## Zac495

Talent312 said:


> It's never easy deciding how far you should go to correct another's mistake.
> 
> I recently received a duplicate order of gift cards for a regional restaurant.
> The restaurant's website was woefully short of contact information.
> I drove to the local eatery to fix the error but the manager couldn't care less.
> 
> He said, "Sorry. We don't handle issues like that. You need to call corporate."
> "Do you have the number?" I asked. "Not on me. You can find it on the net."
> I'm thinking, "Screw that. I'll just treat my table to free round on the house."
> .



That is SO different! It wasn't from an individual and you tried to fix the mistake. I'd keep that too under those circumstances!


----------



## gnorth16

Sandy VDH said:


> By any chance do they live in Calgary?  Streets are patterned in a very specific number street and ave with Quadrants.



That's exactly what I thought!!!!


----------



## pjrose

tlwmkw said:


> We received a package over Christmas- we had ordered from Company A . . . but when we opened the box it was an order of make-up that someone had ordered in California from a completely different company.  . . .
> tlwmkw



What about the make-up company - would they send a return label?


----------



## Kagehitokiri2

if a company like amazon puts the wrong thing in the box, people are going to pay to return it?

amazon has to deliver the right stuff to both people.

so one person just ends up with free stuff.

this has happened to me, with kids DVDs.


----------



## tlwmkw

PJRose,

I don't know who to contact for the makeup.  There isn't anything to tell me that.  I don't know if it originated from the manufacturer or from another seller of makeup.  No shipper will take it unless there is a paid shipping slip but I can't find anyone to pay for the shipping.  I wonder if it is some kind of scam so I don't want to push too far with it.

tlwmkw


----------



## pjrose

tlwmkw said:


> PJRose,
> 
> I don't know who to contact for the makeup.  There isn't anything to tell me that.  I don't know if it originated from the manufacturer or from another seller of makeup.  No shipper will take it unless there is a paid shipping slip but I can't find anyone to pay for the shipping.  I wonder if it is some kind of scam so I don't want to push too far with it.
> 
> tlwmkw



I thought there might be info inside, since you mentioned a completely different company.  I guess I'd keep it for awhile and then donate it to a thrift store or put it on Freecycle.


----------



## Passepartout

You can only do so much to make it right with either the intended recipient or to the sender. Once you've done what a reasonable person could do, and if there's no effort on the part of the sender to redirect it to the proper recipient, it's yours to do with whatever you wish.

A little like those address labels that show up unsolicited from time to time. Then some time later comes the request for payment from some charitable or service organization. I either use them or pitch them. My choice. But I don't feel any obligation what so ever to pay for them.

Jim


----------



## Patri

DeniseM said:


> On a similar note - the last time we went on vacation we had the post office hold our mail for a week and they lost all of it.  First they told us they had delivered it, then they tried to tell us we didn't get any mail for the whole week!



That is too funny.


----------



## glypnirsgirl

I have been very fortunate.

When I sold the first house that I ever owned, the people that bought it were not particularly nice. They did not keep it very long and sold it to a very nice couple.

About 2 years after the nice couple bought the house, they started getting mail for me. I am fairly easy to find in the phone book as I have both my office and home phones listed and my previous last name was uncommon. The nice man called me at the office to let me know that I had mail. When I went by to pick it up, he told me that our neighbors told him the story of the not nice buyers refusing to allow me to replace a piece of sidewalk that had my son's 2 year old hand prints in it with a new slab. When he found out that I was coming to pick up the mail, he had dug up the sidewalk chunk and had it waiting for me. 

I cried.

elaine


----------



## DeniseM

JulieAB - A gentle suggestion:  instead of deleting your original post next time, just post an update.


----------



## JulieAB

Well, UPS never showed up all week.  Call tags from amazon have come and gone twice though! The company had told me UPS would pick it up the very next day, Monday. 

Do I call again? How far is one obligated to go?


----------



## DeniseM

You can call ups and they will pick it up


----------



## Pat H

In Pennsylvania there is a criminal statute called "Theft of Property Delivered by Mistake". It's very similar to the one listed above. It also means money! If a bank/teller makes a mistake and credits/gives you too much money that doesn't mean you can keep it. I couldn't believe the number of people who said, "Well, it was the bank's mistake so I'm not giving it back". They changed their tune when the police contacted them and told them they were going to be arrested.


----------

